# Steel cut oatmeal: stop the mess



## shengchieh (Feb 20, 2010)

Couldn't find the correct sub-forum, so pardon me for
posting here.

Every time I nuke McCann 5 minutes steel-cut Irish
Oatmeal I make a mess despite following the microwave
instruction on the box.  I use a fully closed Tender Cooker 
from NordicWare.  I.e.,

Tender Cooker - Nordic Ware

And the Irish oatmeal is at

McCann's Products
(top right)

Are there any solution?  I use wheelchair so using
the stove is NOT a solution.  I only use the microwave
and crockpot.

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2010)

What kind of mess are you referring to?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 20, 2010)

shengchieh said:


> Every time I nuke McCann 5 minutes steel-cut Irish Oatmeal I make a mess despite following the microwave
> instruction on the box...



There are times when instructions on the box are merely guidelines, because certain factors cannot be accounted for, such as the power of the microwave. Like Andy says, it would be helpful to know what kind of mess you're talking about, but if it's as I think it is... boiling over the moment you open your cooker, then here is a suggestion - don't use the Nordic Cooker! It's a pressure cooker, not generally intended to be used to cook oatmeal unless you're above 10,000 ft. in altitude. The instructions on the oatmeal box probably aren't written for the use of a pressure cooker. Try using a regular, microwave safe bowl and loosely cover it with a microwave lid or piece of plastic wrap. A tight seal on the lid invites boilover and a mess. A loose cover, to prevent minor bubble splashes, is preferred. Also, break up your cooking time into two segments. Two minutes at first, stir, and then the additional 3 minutes to finish.


----------



## shengchieh (Feb 20, 2010)

You are correct - milk creeps thru the slot and spills over.

Loosely covering will not work.  Maybe lower power will.

I tried using a bowl before.  Made an even bigger mess.
Also, tried a bowl sized corning ware which has a glass lid.
Still messy.  Will using an over-size corning ware pot with
a glass lid help?  

Would using a lower power setting (e.g., 90%) helps?

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 20, 2010)

I routinely make oatmeal in a microwave oven...here's my method..

one cup of whole regular rolled oats
2 cups milk
in a 2.5 liter corning ware casserole dish, with no lid

heat on high power for 3 minutes, stir, heat for 2 more minutes

with my method a lid would be very messy, as it is, it bubbles to the top of the dish


----------



## Selkie (Feb 20, 2010)

Then, let's approach this from a different angle. Let's use two bowls. One for cooking and one for serving. The serving bowl is up to your personal taste, but the cooking bowl, in order to prevent boil over, should be at least four times the volume of the oatmeal mixture being cooked. In other words, supersize the cooking bowl to prevent boilover... a regular bowl, not something low such as a casserole dish. And I think I'd still cover it loosly with plastic wrap or loose fitting lid, leaving an air gap.

Yes, your over sized Corningware pot with glass lid might work!


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 20, 2010)

Cook the real groats in your crock pot?


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 20, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Cook the real groats in your crock pot?


Cook in salted water and add some sweet butter when ready to eat.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Feb 20, 2010)

I love hearty oatmeal. I have the same thing happen. I either use the stove or the small dip size crock pot to make it now. (start it the night before with a little extra water in the crock pot)


----------



## ardoingolden (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi I sell books on a website and read this one book by a chef  I believe named Alton Brown about cooking steel cut oats in a crock pot. I never have time to cook any more but I just love oatmeal and especially steel cut. the measurements are one to four  if you like them thin add an extra half cup of water but it on low the night before add a little salt, butter, fresh or dried fruit, honey my favorite is cinnamon and honey with pecans.. Good grief  that made me hungry, wow,  I'm gonna start a pot right now enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shengchieh (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank for the reply.  Here's the online version.

Overnight Oatmeal Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network

Sheng-Chieh

p.s. Still boiled over using a large bowl.  But using an over-sized
cooking bowl helped.   But I'll try the crockpot menu.


----------

